# Oyster Appetizer



## salt and pepper (Jan 20, 2013)

Small oysters on top of cocktail sauce (homemade with my hot sauce) topped with spicy V-8 and lime zest.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 20, 2013)

Instructions/please??  Yummy food porn!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh so purty, S&P!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 20, 2013)

A lovely setting for oysters.
Please the recipe for your sauce.


----------



## luvs (Jan 21, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 21, 2013)

I generally prefer the texture of fried oysters; However, I might be motivated to harvest a few oysters from my front 'lawn' if you shared the recipe for the depicted oysters.
Perhaps you could also recommend a tartar sauce for fried seafood.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 22, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> I generally prefer the texture of fried oysters; However, I might be motivated to harvest a few oysters from my front 'lawn' if you shared the recipe for the depicted oysters.
> Perhaps you could also recommend a tartar sauce for fried seafood.


 
    Hey Bill, 
               There is nothing special about the recipe, just a basic cocktail sauce made with ketchup ,lemon or lime juice, horseradish, some cracked black pepper, Worcestershire sauce and the hot sauce of your choice. I don't measure anything, I just mix it to my taste. The hot sauce is made with habenaro peppers which I make at home; ( please, don't ask for the hot sauce recipe ) as it is something I wish to keep to myself. Sorry.
               Drop a tsp of cocktail sauce under a small oyster in serving glass, oyster shell, whatever you choose, add a dash of oyster liquor, V-8 spicy veg juice and garnish with lemon or lime zest. If you wish to add liquor I recommend pepper vodka. Everything should be ice cold, the colder the better.
    There are so many variations to this, so just experiment till you find one that is to your liking.
             As I'm not a fan of tarter sauce, I can't help you there, sorry again.
The day I made these, since I can't eat just one or two. Some were made using Japanese ingredients, a few with Bud-Lite chalada. Anyway, you get the idea.
             I'm hoping soon to get more involved in molecular gastronomy and come up with new ideas, lets see what happens.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 22, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Hey Bill,
> There is nothing special about the recipe, just a basic cocktail sauce made with ketchup ,lemon or lime juice, horseradish, some cracked black pepper, Worcestershire sauce and the hot sauce of your choice. I don't measure anything, I just mix it to my taste. The hot sauce is made with habenaro peppers which I make at home; ( please, don't ask for the hot sauce recipe ) as it is something I wish to keep to myself. Sorry.
> Drop a tsp of cocktail sauce under a small oyster in serving glass, oyster shell, whatever you choose, add a dash of oyster liquor, V-8 spicy veg juice and garnish with lemon or lime zest. If you wish to add liquor I recommend pepper vodka. Everything should be ice cold, the colder the better.
> There are so many variations to this, so just experiment till you find one that is to your liking.
> ...


Thanks for the response.  With respect to Habaneros, no problem; I learned the hard way that I'm not crazy about their flavor by soaking them in some vodka.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 22, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Small oysters on top of cocktail sauce (homemade with my hot sauce) topped with spicy V-8 and lime zest.



Gorgeous!

I love raw oysters and would eat them in a second, but prefer a situation where I can actually taste the oyster.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 22, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I love raw oysters and would eat them in a second, but prefer a situation where I can actually taste the oyster.


 
 Trust me, you can taste the oyster.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Small oysters on top of cocktail sauce (homemade with my hot sauce) topped with spicy V-8 and lime zest.




I would have to make a bowl of that for sure!  So simple, but ohh so good!  Nice, very nice!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 25, 2013)

Acme Oyster House, in the Quarter, with just the counter between me and the guy shucking. The contest being can he shuck em as fast as I can pack em away. After about 8 dozen, we called it a draw! I'm still fuzzy about the number of Abita Ambers downed that evening though.


----------

